# Bangour Village Hospital



## lost (Dec 10, 2005)

Some 30 or so buildings cover the Bangour Village Hospital site, including the immense nurse's accommodation and church. A fascinating site with a good couple of years worth of exploring.






More info/pics: http://www.buildingsatrisk.org.uk/view.asp?SCT+Ref+No=1025


links:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/erroneous/sets/1575412/

http://www.turbozutek.f2s.com/index.php?cat=22


----------



## rammstein2609 (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't know if there are any security there anymore as the last time I was there it was West Lothian NHS vans driving around with security in them. Since then I have been in contact with The Burrell Company who claim they now own the site. On other websites it says the site is still owned by the NHS but is for sale.

Anyway...The Burrell Company have been telling me that for the past year and a half they have submitted some drawings for outline planning permision. I'm not sure if this is true or not as on there site they took down all info concerning Bangour and have left it off ever since.

Does anyone know anything about this situation?


----------



## ViPerNet (Mar 14, 2006)

The Burrell deal is still up in the air as far as I know but we did find some Burrell sign just last week outside the admin building.

As for security there are no NHS vans there now only 2 guards rotating shifts who actually live on site and are very stringent. During the day access is impossible and at night is still pretty dangerous as they still do runs then, even after midnight. Drop me a pm tho if you do wish to go in and we'll arrange something.


----------

